# Wow. That is so true. This will be FUN!!!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so the "wow so true" part of the title refers to this:

DECISIONS

The department head is a wise, friendly old man, and one day, during an
interview in his office he was asked, "Sir, What is the secret of your
success?"

He said, "Two words."

"And, Sir, what are they?"

"Right decisions."

"But how do you make right decisions?"

"One word." He responded.

"And, sir, What is that?"

"Experience."

"And how do you get Experience?"

"Two words."

"And, Sir, what are they?"

"Wrong decisions."
By S.C

Haha, that is SOOOO true!!!

And that made me think of this:

I am going to use a joke off of this joke site every day, and the first person to get the answer right receives a custom-made profile pic. The same person can not win more than once every week. They can either be profile pictures like mine, or they can be edited pictures. You can just play for fun, and then you have the choice to offer one of my profile pics to one of your friends instead.

I know, kind of confusing, you can PM me any questions, though!!!

Okay, I will start:

*What do you call a weekly television program about people getting washed ?*


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmmm I'm thinking......


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok I give up.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Soap opera?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YES! Yay, this is funny. *In a game show voice* Noooowwww, would you like to claim your prize?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Next joke?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

*What do you call a bee that is always complaining ?*


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> *What do you call a bee that is always complaining ?*


A grumble bee!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes! You got that right - do you want your prize?

Next one:

*What do you call an elephant that has had too much to drink ? (Alcohol-wise)*


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes please and thank you very much! How do you do it?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am going to PM you right now!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

TRUNK!! the answer is TRUNK!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yepperdie! You want your prize?


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I had to share a picture of the custom prize made especially for me by Owned By The Goats. I loved it so much that I had to make it my new Avatar! Isn't it just adorable?! Thank you! 

Well, I tried to upload, but I couldn't. But you can see my avatar to the right!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks so much kiddoe! I am so happy that you like it!


----------

